# Any Sunday Water Condition 'Report' for Navarre Beach? --Water Clarity, etc?



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sunday AM: Curious if the water is clean around Navarre Beach today? Targets of course are pomps, reds and whiting, not dirty water catfish. 

I was out briefly last weekend to Navarre Beach and didn't even unload the gear when I saw the stirred up and 'muddy' water. Seems like this week its been a calm week, and the surf should be good, maybe even flat with the North breeze and clear blue clarity. But one can't be sure without eyes on the target. 

Anyone have a 'Water Condition' type report for the Navarre Beach area from late Sat into today (Sunday)? Clear blue, muddy, weeds, etc? 

Any insight for today is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, Eric in Navarre


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Go, I was just at the pier and the water imo is perfect for pomps. Only trouble you're going to have is finding a good cut. Since the last storm there aren't many good cuts at Navarre and the few there are most likely have people fishing them right now.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Go, I was just at the pier and the water imo is perfect for pomps. Only trouble you're going to have is finding a good cut. Since the last storm there aren't many good cuts at Navarre and the few there are most likely have people fishing them right now.


yep... water looks great. The beach, not so much.


----------

